

Show HN: Testelf - black box testing for iOS - ssong
https://www.testelf.com/

======
ssong
OP here. I started Testelf a year ago to make testing easier for mobile
development teams. Many of our early adopters came from HN and we wouldn't
have gotten this far without the support from this community. Thanks everyone!

While cloud services have made product development faster and easier, testing
is still a bottleneck. Black box testing is essential in ensuring major issues
are caught before an app reaches the end user. Testelf currently provides
black box testing for iOS. My goal is to build a testing service that's not
only affordable, but also very easy to use. We charge a flat price ($200) per
test, have a two-day turnaround, require no documentation or spec from users,
and provide a very comprehensive test report.

We launched a private beta with 30 companies around five months ago and have
received very good feedback. Today, we are opening up the service to everyone.
While we are iOS only for now, we are planning to add Android and Mac app
testing in the near future.

------
vyb
Testelf has been my answer to testing. I love this service and highly
recommend it to everyone.

~~~
astartupaday1
We've been a happy paying Testelf customer since I first learned about it on
HN several months ago. We save _so_ much time by just sending over our beta
builds without having to write exhaustive test cases, and we've gotten back
extremely thorough reports. Since the initial mvp they've added awesome
features like animated gifs of complex repro steps and full crash logs for
crashing bugs. It's not a drop-in replacement for unit testing + customer beta
testing, but it's a quick and inexpensive addition to any QA process. I
recommend this to every iOS developer I know, it's seriously awesome.

------
tachim
Testelf is fantastic to use.

